# Kahr in the movies



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Went to the movies today and saw a preview of a film with denzel washington in it. He sports a K9! Coming out in early summer. FYI


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd rather have the truck! :watching: :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Kahr in the Movies


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'd rather have the truck! :watching: :mrgreen:


Well, look at the picture. I think that's his idea, too!


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice firing stance anyway...


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Regardless of brand preference: www.imfdb.com


----------

